# Fried Walleye Po-boy for lunch...



## indaswamp (May 6, 2021)

Caught a handful of walleye while in Kansas on vacation. Not a native species, the Kansas DNR stocks the lakes with walleye. With the flood 2 years ago, this lake was close to boat traffic for over a year so the age class of fish grew. We caught 7 and kept 5. Had walleye po-boys in Kansas and they were so good, I made them again for lunch today...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 6, 2021)

Great looking  po-boys!  One of the things I miss about Michigan.


----------



## WaterRat (May 6, 2021)

That looks great! Lol, was wondering where the heck you got walleye in LA.  I grew up in MN, nothing better than fresh walleye.


----------



## PPG1 (May 6, 2021)

Love Walleye.  Problem is there is only one place in all South Carolina to catch them, Good Luck


----------



## zwiller (May 6, 2021)

Walleye is my fave and tons here in Sandusky Bay and Lake Erie.  https://fishingbooker.com/blog/walleye-fishing-lake-erie/


----------



## smokin peachey (May 6, 2021)

Looks Great!


----------



## Fueling Around (May 6, 2021)

Great looking sandwich.
Walleye is still my favorite freshwater fish


----------



## kruizer (May 6, 2021)

Walleye is the Cadillac of fresh water fish no doubt.


----------



## Winterrider (May 6, 2021)

Love the eyes. . . great looking sammich!


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great looking  po-boys!  One of the things I miss about Michigan.


Thanks Brian. 



WaterRat said:


> That looks great! Lol, was wondering where the heck you got walleye in LA.  I grew up in MN, nothing better than fresh walleye.


Thanks WaterRat. Walleye is one of the best fish swimming in the fresh water...no doubt!



PPG1 said:


> Love Walleye.  Problem is there is only one place in all South Carolina to catch them, Good Luck


We don't even have them here in Louisiana....but we do have the ocean at our doorstep so no complaints from me!



zwiller said:


> Walleye is my fave and tons here in Sandusky Bay and Lake Erie.  https://fishingbooker.com/blog/walleye-fishing-lake-erie/






smokin peachey said:


> Looks Great!


Thanks Peachy! It was good!



Fueling Around said:


> Great looking sandwich.
> Walleye is still my favorite freshwater fish


Thanks FA!



kruizer said:


> Walleye is the Cadillac of fresh water fish no doubt.


Agreed...it is a great fish.



Winterrider said:


> Love the eyes. . . great looking sammich!


Thanks Winterrider...


----------



## chopsaw (May 6, 2021)

I agree on the wally's being the best fresh water fish . The Mercury levels in the river are high around here . So I don't fish them any more . There is a tavern here that has a walleye dinner that is fantastic . 
That's a great looking sandwich . Nice work .


----------



## smokin peachey (May 6, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I agree on the wally's being the best fresh water fish . The Mercury levels in the river are high around here . So I don't fish them any more . There is a tavern here that has a walleye dinner that is fantastic .
> That's a great looking sandwich . Nice work .


 totally agree Walleye is fun to catch and great to eat.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 6, 2021)

Great looking sandwich! Love walleye also, just not a great fisherman or take time to go very often.  But best friend from college and best man in our wedding is... so I grow sweet corn and trade for walleye! It's a win win situation. 

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (May 6, 2021)

Looks fantastic!! I’m a big walleye fan. Plenty of them here in Ohio.


----------



## thirdeye (May 6, 2021)

That is a perfect po-boy and walleye is my favorite fresh water white fish.  Trouble is I'm a horrible walleye fisherman. I bet I have not caught 150 in my entire life and they are in every local lake I fish.  I must not hold my mouth right.


----------



## FishAndBeer (May 6, 2021)

Looks great! Love walleye fishing, and eating!


----------



## Steve H (May 6, 2021)

Love Walleye. Your po-boys look perfect.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 7, 2021)

Looks fantastic!
Haven’t had walleye since I was a kid!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 7, 2021)

Great looking sammie never had walleye it is not a local to my area.

Warren


----------



## tropics (May 8, 2021)

Haven't had Walleye in years, but I have some leftover Haddock from dinner maybe eating it like that. Nice looking meal
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (May 8, 2021)

Nice Sammies, Inda!!!
Walleye is one of my favorite eating fish.
I might be strange, but Catfish is My Favorite.
Pennsy has lots of Walleye, but I think Western PA has the most.
I could eat one of them real easy, right now!!
Like.

Bear


----------

